# Duro Multifunktionswerkzeug bei ALDI Nord



## killer89 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute! 

Also unser ALDI hat ab diesen Montag (12. Januar) ein Multifunktionswerkzeug von Duro im Angebot.

Was meint ihr? Zuschlagen? Da bekommt man ja immerhin 3 Stück für einen Original-Dremel oder täusche ich mich?

MfG


----------



## ForgottenRealm (9. Januar 2009)

Nichts ist so teuer wie billiges Werkzeug 

Ich hab mir vor nem halben Jahr nen Dremel mit Accu geholt und habs bisher nicht bereuht, dafür 100€ auf den Tisch zu legen.

Die Billigen Dinger laufen unter Garantie schnell unruhig, sind tierisch laut oder sind einfach schlecht verarbeitet ...


----------



## killer89 (9. Januar 2009)

Mir gehts ja eig. darum, dass ich sowas eher selten benutzen würd und ich auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt hab mir nen richtigen Dremel zu holen, aber wofür? 
Die meisten Sachen hab ich auch bisher ohne Dremel hinbekommen, nur denke ich wird es viel einfacher mit einem Dremel.

Naja, mal sehen, was die anderen sagen.

MfG


----------



## gotcha43 (9. Januar 2009)

nice, ich hatte auch vor, mir einen echten dremel 300 zu besorgen, da ich nicht von der qualität solcher geräte überzeugt bin, naja ich denke, ich fahre mal zum aldi und guck mal wie das ding ist!^^

ich nutze solch ein werkzeug nämlich auch eher selten, und in der bekanntschaft arbeitet niemand mit feinmechanikerwerkzeug...


----------



## Mojo (9. Januar 2009)

Na toll beim blauen Aldi gibt es das Teil. Und blaue Aldis gibt es in Bayern nicht.
Ich würde es mir an deiner Stelle auf jedenfall mal genauer anschauen. Klar kannst du nicht erwarten dass es ein super Teil ist aber für kleiner Arbeiten, wie bei dir, sollte es schon ausreichen.


----------



## Michi26206 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mir bei Aldi Süd (denn es in Bayern gibt) auch son n Teil zugelegt ist aber schon ne Zeit her. War bist jetzt immer zufrieden kann nichts negatives sagen.

Michi26206


----------



## killer89 (9. Januar 2009)

Haste damit auch deinen Kasten bearbeitet?

MfG


----------



## Michi26206 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi,

nein den habe ich da nicht verwendet. Aber ich hab damit schon ne Grippe und allerlei andere sachen gebaut xD.

Michi26206


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2009)

Michi26206 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein den habe ich da nicht verwendet. Aber ich hab damit schon ne Grippe und allerlei andere sachen gebaut xD.
> 
> Michi26206



Ne Grippe wie hast du denn das gemacht?


----------



## Michi26206 (9. Januar 2009)

Heh mit dem Multifunktionswerkzeug hab ich Rindenteile zurecht geschnitten. Die ich dannach an ein Grundgerüßt aus Holz geklept habe. N´ bisschen Moos und gut is. Naja fast  Bei mir ist nänlich n kleines Kreissägenblatt dabei gewesen. Und mit den Schleifscheiben hab ich dann den Rand noch etwas glatt geschliffen. Das die Rinden auch zusammen passen an den Ecken.


----------



## killer89 (9. Januar 2009)

Du meintest bestimmt *K*rippe oder? ^^ Fürs Jesus-Kind 

MfG


----------



## Michi26206 (9. Januar 2009)

ähh. *verlegen schau* ja die mein ich. Omg und ich habs mit G geschrieben. Sry

Michi26206

PS: Trotzdem hats mit dem Multifunktionswerkzeug gut geklappt.


----------



## Floro (9. Januar 2009)

Hat man nicht ein Rückgaberecht von 14 Tagen? 
Wenn ,dann einfach mal ausprobieren und sich entscheiden


----------



## killer89 (9. Januar 2009)

Das Rückgaberecht ist afaik nur im Internet... aber ich mein 36 Monate Garantie sind auch in Ordnung 

MfG


----------



## gotcha43 (12. Januar 2009)

hat schon wer das ding ausprobiert und kann sagen, ob sich die 20€ lohnen?
die biegewelle is ja schon mal ein großes plus!


----------



## killer89 (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich habs mir heute Abend geholt, gleich nach der Arbeit, nur weiß ich nich, ob ich noch diese Woche zum Ausprobieren komme... geschweige denn zum Auspacken, schreib noch ne Arbeit und Urlaub is leider auch vorbei 

MfG


----------



## lancelot (12. Januar 2009)

Ja kaufen solchen Plunder. Wenn du ihn richtig brauchst, bekommst auf Garantie eh einen Neuen. Bei uns im Dorf gibts schon Leute, welche 30 Euro Winkelschleifer kaufen und richtig abheizen nur um neue zu bekommen!!!!!


----------



## killer89 (13. Januar 2009)

Mal sehen, was er taugt, wenn ich ihn richtig nutze ^^ immerhin 36 Monate Garantie, das sollte doch reichen XD

MfG


----------



## gotcha43 (13. Januar 2009)

@lancelot: soll das heißen, dass du den dremel für gut hälst, oder deute ich deine ironie im ersten satz falsch?

sonst werd ich mir den gleich morgen holen, unser aldi hatte 12stk. liegen


----------



## split (13. Januar 2009)

Ich werden morgen mal zum Aldi um die Ecke und mir das Ding angucken.
Irgendwie hindert mich an kleinen Umbauten immer nur das passende Werkzeug. Außerdem tun 20€ für die paar Male benutzen nicht weh, wenn ich im Gegensatz daran denk nen Dremel für 100€ im Schrank liegen zu haben.
Außerdem kriegt man das Ding in drei Jahren bestimmt kaputt...


----------



## killer89 (13. Januar 2009)

ganz meine Meinung split!

MfG


----------



## Blaight (13. Januar 2009)

Hab auch ein 20€ Pendent gekauft, allerdings beim Baumarkt. Was anderes als drehen auf verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten macht der auch nich, Aufsätze kann man ja je nach Verbrauch nachkaufen. Bin zufrieden...für son bisschen PC Bastelei reichts.., wenn ich son Teil beruflich brächte hätte ich auch ein hochwertigeres Gerät. Die 80€ mehr kann ich woanders besser investieren.


----------



## gotcha43 (13. Januar 2009)

hol ich mir das teil auch, für die 3-4 schnitte, die ich mache, brauch ich net mal zubehör nachkaufen
sagt mal, gibs eig. auch so ne obligatorische zubehörbox beim aldi?
weil beim gerät is ja nur ein 40 tlg. zubehörset bei!


----------



## killer89 (13. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab keins gesehen, aber ich denke, dass das reichen sollte, wahrscheinlich kann man die Trennscheiben zum Beispiel vom Original-Dremel nehmen, kp... mal sehen, vllt siehst du ja die Box mit Teilen  dann sag mir aber bitte bescheid ^^ vllt hab ichs auch einfach übersehen, hatte gestern nicht viel Zeit

MfG


----------



## gotcha43 (13. Januar 2009)

genau, kann dann einer sagen, ob der die gleiche aufnahme wie ien dremel hat? also wie der dremel300??

dann kann ich ja auch im baumarkt, oder bei ebay zubehör kaufen!


----------



## killer89 (13. Januar 2009)

Woran erkennt man das?? Dann guck ich morgen Abend mal rein...

MfG


----------



## gotcha43 (14. Januar 2009)

nachmessen???


----------



## killer89 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich schau mal, ob ichs schaff, dann guck ich mir das heut Abend vllt mal an und poste hier ^^, ich kann aber nicht mitm Dremel vergleichen, das muss wer anders machen ^^

MfG


----------



## split (14. Januar 2009)

Hab mir den grade für 22,99€ gekauft. (waren noch zwei da)
Also die originalen Dremeltrennscheiben passen auf die Duro Aufnahme.
Der Duro hat drei Spannzangen 2 x 3,2mm und 1 x 2,4mm, also der gleiche Durchmesser wie beim Dremel300.
Außerdem sieht der Duro genau so aus wie der Dremel300, abgesehen von der Farbe...
Die Lautstärke im Leerlauf ist auch ok.
Hoffe das reicht erstmal. Muss nachher gleich zur Arbeit.

MfG split


----------



## gotcha43 (14. Januar 2009)

ok, gleich zum aldi und zuschlagen


----------



## gotcha43 (15. Januar 2009)

habs mir gestern geholt, ratet mal von welcher firma der hergestellt wird...   FERM!!!!
aber top zubehör, alles dabei! motor läuft ruhig!


----------



## killer89 (15. Januar 2009)

Und jetzt sag mir mal, wer oder was FERM ist!?

MfG


----------



## gotcha43 (15. Januar 2009)

so ne marke, die viel solche artikel vermarkten!


----------



## killer89 (16. Januar 2009)

Und was soll mir das nu sagen? ^^ 
Ist das absoluter Billigramsch oder was?
Ich hab zu der Firma nix gefunden.

MfG


----------



## gotcha43 (16. Januar 2009)

wird auch u.a. beim rtlshop vertrieben...aber auch bei obi zu finden!

naja 3 jahre sicherheit reichen mir!


----------



## killer89 (5. Februar 2009)

Sooo, hab letzte Woche mal n bisschen damit gearbeitet und muss sagen, dass ich ganz zufrieden bin, nur die Trennscheiben sind mir zu schnell runter, muss wohl nochmal welche kaufen. Gibts die von Dremel zum Beispiel bei OBI? Lautstärke ist ok und auch sonst kann ich nicht klagen 

MfG


----------



## don-M4verick (5. Februar 2009)

Ich arbeite z.Zt. auch damit und bereue es nicht


----------



## Astaroth (5. Februar 2009)

Und ich hab es verpasst mir den zu kaufen 
Hab den noch gesehn und dachte den muss ich mir noch mitnehmen, war dann aber ohne genügend Geld unterwegs und dann hab ichs vergessen...

Kennt jemand vielleicht nen Versand im Internet wo man günstig Dremel bestellen kann?


----------



## Masterwana (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir das Teil auch geholt, leider hatte ich noch keine möglichkeit es zu testen.
Aber mein Vater hat den Dremel schon bearbeitet.
Er hat den Schnellspanner unserer alten kleinen Bohrmaschine verbaut. So endfällt das lästige wechseln dieser komischen Einsetze.
Ihr mal nen Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (5. Februar 2009)

@ Astaroth: Original-Dremel gibts bei dremel.de, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 
@ Masterwana: das ist natürlich gut gelöst 

MfG


----------

